# Where are the pics?????



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW.....You archers have 3......4 months to seal the deal on a deer.....hell, you can even shoot a doe if you so choose......but there haven't been hardly any pics posted this year. What gives?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Have you ever hunted the front? It is a very difficult hunt. LOTS of other hunters and rec. users in the Salt lake part. Tough access and steep brush choked canyons from N salt lake to willard. Good access is pounded hard. Cant shoot does from Weber canyon north. AND no one on this forum would shoot a doe (or admit to it anyway) The front is alot of fun but it is not very high odds.


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this guy should stick to shooting ducks. You have no idea buddy. Im not even going to try to explain.... Next post please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I posted my extended kill already. But, like has been said, the front is a hard hunt. The odds aren't good. I've known of a few that have been taken that haven't been posted because they aren't members of the forum. So, there are deer taken and a lot of guys have success.
However, it's hard enough to post a pic knowing the scrutiny it will get...if the buck isn't a boofin monster many guys disregard it and tear it apart. What is important to remember is that any buck/bull taken on the Wasatch extended is a trophy. Many guys work their azz off and IF an animal is taken...it represents all the hard work that it took to hunt the Wasatch extended. It's tough to post something when people may not think that it's big enough and people will tear apart the picture or criticize the animal taken or get made fun of because of the camo they are wearing or not having a tag on the animal in the "FIELD" pictures.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't recall saying it was easy.....that is the last thing I would say. I know the terrain, I've been there before. I know the pitfalls of Archery hunting.....that's why I don't do it. I just like to see pics of the animals taken. As for the "trophy" aspect......If you could look at the history of my posts, I feel that any animal shot is a trophy. My little two point (no pics posted.....whoops  ) on the rifle hunt was my trophy this year. I don't care if it's a 1.5 year old spike, or a 6 year old 40" wide 4x4 with cheaters all over everywhere.....I just love to see the pics.

That's all that I was trying to get across.....yeah, I did it in a harrassing manner, but it was all meant in fun, to try to get more pics. That is all.

As for bowdacious, nice reference to a comment I left on your pic. You got me there. I don't believe I said anything negative about the animal itself though.....cuz nothing negative could be said.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

No pics because of no kill yet, because of no time, and when I do have a little time, nothing works out. The wind shifts, etc...

Anyway, looks like I'll have to try for a doe this week. Wasatch isn't the only extended, btw. The basin has some decent bucks.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm actually just really bad at hunting...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I couldn't find any 40" bucks to shoot at this year.
:mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I save all the pics of the extended bucks each year for my viewing pleasure. This year I have collected about 20 (Nice bucks) One over 200, one in the 190s, 3 or 4 180 bucks and the rest are probably 160-170 class bucks or a little smaller. I frequent a lot of different sites so you just have to look around. Not to mention the guys that don't post and don't even get on the internet. Trust me, it was a good year and some nice bucks were taken.
Last year I think I collected about the same (Around 20-25). Nice to see what coming from your backyard. It's also kind of cool to follow the gene pool and trace the old bucks back to thier offspring.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Have not hunted the front yet for a couple months now. I will be up there looking for a doe to stick.I just hope I can find them and get in close enough for a good clean kill.If I tag out I will post up a pic of her.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for callin me dude. Glad we talked... not sure it resolved anything, other than I am aware you're pissed at me for my point of view. It is a great buck. Sorry we disagree on things. :|


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Word is there is a 32 inch 4X4 buck out there pulled off the front that was shot in the ass, bleeding out after a 75 yard romp (hit the femoral artery?). Saw the rack at work the other day.... from a distance. Haven't heard from the guy who shot it, but a guy who works here that was with him claims it was missed twice before being stuck in the rump. They "rattled" it in and the first buck came in about 25 yards but didn't present a shot before this next buck was missed twice and stuck on the 3rd shot. According to the story I heard... it was "awesome". :? Nice buck but awesome hunting??? C'mon dude. Sorry I didn't come down and check out your deer but when I was told the story, it wasn't something I got all warm and fuzzy about. Not that my opinion matters one bit but I didn't think it was awesome at all and I can't believe you took that shot, especially since you've been hunting a lot longer than I have and should know better. :|


It is a great buck and I have a photo of it. I have not heard the story however until now except for the rattled in part. I wonder what his side of the story is.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> It is a great buck and I have a photo of it. I have not heard the story however until now except for the rattled in part. I wonder what his side of the story is.


Looks like it was a wonderful buck from what I saw in person and in the photos on Facebook. I've said my piece though, so I'm done with it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > It is a great buck and I have a photo of it. I have not heard the story however until now except for the rattled in part. I wonder what his side of the story is.
> ...


hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm.is it the person I think it is ?


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Lets get the story right before any other BS is made up. I found this buck about a month ago and we kept on him until he killed him on Saturday. We had him Friday In a promising stock but like all big bucks he put the slip on us. I could not make It Saturday morning but was going to meet up with my hunting partner In the afternoon and try and locate him again. He called mid morning and told me he had just killed the buck. I Immediately dropped my stuff got the camera and pack headed up to help out. Yes the buck was rattled In and yes he missed a time or two and yes the shot was far back...... having said all that the buck was dead within 100 yards or so and what a buck!!

Riley, this is not a response I would expect out of you, this guy took you hunting on the front along with myself and showed you some good hunting holes, this Is not how you show your respect to a friend by starting some rumors about a bad shot or whatever your claiming happened. Isaac killed this buck the right way, persistence, hard work, and dedication. I think its sad to discredit a guy for taking a buck of a lifetime. I hope this sets the story right!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Isaac, thanks for callin me. Wish I'd heard it from you first. :?


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Regardless of how this went down there Is no reason to get on a web site and talk about some ones shot or hunting ability! Lets just say if this would have been a perfect heart shot at ten yards on the first shot, would It make a difference? Every bowhunter has made a bad shot In there day and If they say they haven't than there lying. Im trying to see the bad In this story and all I can come up with Is Isaac killed a heck of a buck on the third arrow a little far back. When you have a 32"plus buck In your sights, trust me nerves can take over and you can have a thing or two go wrong and have your arrow not hit perfect In the heart. If you think he aimed a little far back on purpose and was hoping to hit there your crazy, things can happen In Bowhunting that you dont mean to happen, but they do, fortunately he killed the buck. 

If he would have killed this buck In the heart would you be on this site saying how cool he Is and what a great hunter he Is? If your answer Is yes than that Is pretty shallow of you as a friend and you should worry about your hunting abilities and not others. Just because you work In the Archery Industry dosent make you an expert on hunting and shot placement. Not to be rude but once you have killed a deer with your bow than maybe you will have more knowledge about shot placement and ethics of Bowhunting. I think your a good guy Riley but you probably should read back at your post and think about what your saying, your making him out to be a bad hunter and I dont think he would appreciate It.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

What was controversial about the shot? How far was it? Was it a facing away shot? Was the deer running?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice buck by the way... I am unbelievably jealous...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet buck!

I can only hope he bred about 300 does before you let the air out of him! 8)


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG! it was hit a bit far back, that's a fate worse than death!! You're no longer my super hero! 
I hope you see the sarcasism in that message.

Awesome, Awesome buck my friend, congratulations.

Afishnado


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Opinions are like, well you know. -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- Stir away Riley. **O** /**|**\ Go gettem D. <<--O/ <<--O/ -/|\- Nice freakin buck Isaac. I'm jealous.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Freaking awesome buck!!! I saw a pic as we were hauling out an elk Saturday night but that photo is even better. You worked hard Isaac and deserve that buck. Nice work!!


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a nice buck. Congrats


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The shot killed the dang thing, so what's there to argue about. The buck is dead, and the shot killed it so there's nothing to complain about it.
Awesome buck BTW.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've seen several nice bucks come off the front this year. I was able to watch the buck (Isaac shot) feed for about 2 hours opening weekend but we could not make a stock on it. I first saw the buck in 2007, so it was kind of sad to see it finally get tagged. Maybe I'll see some of you guys on the mountain next year. If you see an overweight dude with a camo hat with a big "R" on it. That be me. Ridgetop.


----------

